# DTivo 6.2, Need Help Updating



## rfrey (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,

I am in need of some serious assistance with updating my S2 DTivo to the newest software revision that will fix the new DST, as well as hopefully fix the rebooting and missed season pass issue.

I am extremely competent with computers, but I know nothing about linux or the tivo O/S. I received this hacked unit from a friend who no longer needed it, so it was not originally hacked by me.

I have been able to add additional functionality (installing vserver, updating tivowebplus).

I feel confident that I could follow good directions on getting this fixed, but I don't want to just start messing around and chance messing up the whole thing.

*Would anyone be willing to walk me through (step by step) the process of updating my system and reapplying anything that needs to be re-applied? I don't even know how to check to see if the "slices" are on my tivo waiting to be installed, I need help from the beginning.*

I'm available on this thread or at msn messenger: [email protected]

Please note this is not a valid e-mail address, it is only an MSN messenger address.

If anyone that has already done this update is willing to spend the time to walk me through the entire process, I am willing to compensate via paypal. Please just let me know what kind of compensation would be expected...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

```
echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
```
That will show you if you have the slices available.


----------



## rfrey (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you, I will run that when I get home to see if it is available.

I'll post back here this evening.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Here are some steps to install:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4883960&&#post4883960


----------



## rfrey (Feb 20, 2007)

Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ----
6.2-01-2-321 tyDb 3965 03/21/05 00:54 724
6.2a-01-2-101 tyDb 244049 02/17/07 11:26 700
6.2a-01-2-121 tyDb 244053 02/17/07 11:26 700
6.2a-01-2-151 tyDb 244054 02/17/07 11:26 700
6.2a-01-2-301 tyDb 244055 02/17/07 11:26 700
6.2a-01-2-321 tyDb 244056 02/17/07 11:26 700
6.2a-01-2-351 tyDb 244057 02/17/07 11:26 700
6.2a-01-2-381 tyDb 244058 02/17/07 11:26 700
6.2a-01-2-3F1 tyDb 244059 02/17/07 11:26 700
ACTIVE tyDb 3965 03/21/05 00:54 724

That is what I currently have after doing the command listed by Finnstang.

Has anyone done the update based on the directions provided in the link given? If I follow these directions (only doing what it says, if it missed even the tiniest step I'd be lost) would that preserve all of my current hacks?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Then I would suggest you give the friend who hacked it a call and give him the instructions and have him do it since he knows where all the hacks are installed. No one would be able to give you a step by step without this information.


----------

